#ubuntu-java 2005-10-11
<Belutz> hello
#ubuntu-java 2005-10-14
<Belutz> anyone alive?
<tashiro> yes
<Belutz> how do i install netbeans or eclipse in breezy?
<tashiro> Belutz: There are no netbeans packages until now. For eclipse there are package, but its a bit difficult to install
<Belutz> so, what IDE should i use in breezy?
<Belutz> i already download the netbeans .bin file
<Belutz> and download eclipse from eclipse.org
<Belutz> both of them doesn't work
<tashiro> You can always downloading tarballs from the inet instead of the installation through packages
<Belutz> tashiro, what IDE you're using?
<tashiro> You can download ppc packages for eclipse from http://vern.chem.tu-berlin.de/~stephan/software/ubuntu/
<tashiro> eclipse
<Belutz> ok, i'll try that
<Belutz> ppc ?
<Belutz> power pc?
<tashiro> There are also debian packages http://gnu.wildebeest.org/diary-man-di//index.php?p=26
<tashiro> yes, powerpc, no i386 packages
<tashiro> There are some missing package for eclipse due to the freeze of ubuntu at the moment
<Belutz> so if i use i386, i should wait?
<Belutz> actually i'm still new in java
<Belutz> why eclipse is better than netbeans?
<tashiro> Belutz: It is a matter of preferences. I prefer eclipse, because it uses native gtk widgets.
<Belutz> i see
<tashiro> Belutz: If you are really new to java, then you should go with vim/pico, java and javac. This is the real way to learn java.
<Belutz> well i'm not really new, i just want to restart again
<tashiro> Then you should download your prefered ide and install it manually. And download a jdk from sun and create a package with java-package.
<Belutz> create a package?
<tashiro> Google for java-package and make-jpkg :-)
<Belutz> ok
<tashiro> Otherwise the packages for eclipse need some more time to get ready. A package for Netbeans will not come in the near furture.
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-10
<Dendron> anyone here?
<Dendron> When i use this java applet, the sound is scratchy and jittery and not good. How do i tell JAVA to use a specific sound server (ALSA) http://vnes.thatsanderskid.com/
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-11
<catalytic> hi
<catalytic> could someone please help me install jdk onto ubuntu?
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-14
<fari> hola
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-08
<navandres> hello people
<navandres> can i ask you a question?
<navandres> hi!!
<jamesstansell> hi navandres
<navandres> hi
<navandres> do you know a channel to get j2me info?
<navandres> people who develop j2me applications
<jamesstansell> not really - have you asked on ##java ?
<man-di> navandres: I do, but this is surely the wrong channel for this
<navandres> jamesstansell: yes
<navandres> but i cant
<navandres> ##java :You need to be identified to join that channel
<man-di> navandres: then you need to register your nick
<navandres> where can i do this?
<navandres> sorry
<navandres> i'm new
<man-di> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<jamesstansell> also, there is a #j2me channel
<navandres> but no one response
<man-di> navandres: that happens with IRC
<man-di> noone can be forced to answer
<navandres> yes i know thar
<navandres> that
<navandres> i need people who want to help people
<man-di> navandres: google is a better option for j2me stuff as most people use forums for J2ME work
<navandres> thanks for your help
<jamesstansell> you're welcome - good luck!
<navandres> thanks james
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-11
<cufaf> Turkce bilen?
<cufaf> who can help me?
<cufaf> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<jstansel2> cufaf: if you have a question about java packages in ubuntu then please just ask it
<cufaf> yes 5 min pls im brb
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-12
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<ravihp> :)
<jstansel2> hi ravihp
<ravihp> ya
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-13
<vl4dy> hi
<GNUtoo-laptop> hello, does sun's java export the jardir variable?
<GNUtoo-laptop> i have gutsy gibbon and the script of the libgtk-java doesn't find the jars because the jardir variable is not set...but i don't have sun's java nor want to install it(proprietary) so before bugreporting for the path i'd like to check if it export the jardir variable or not
<GNUtoo-laptop> s /script/script of the example /
<man-di> I never saw a jardir variable
<GNUtoo-laptop> man-di, so i bugrepot
<leonel> big surprise  yesterday when I saw  IcedTea  in Ubuntu Gutsy  Universe ..
<leonel> GREAT
<ravihp> how to read data from keyboard in java?
<ravihp> what is the function?
<ravihp> plaese help ?
<man-di> people have no patience
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-14
<ravihp> does anyone know how to install java packages in ubuntu?
<ravihp> please help me
<ravihp> <ChanServ>please
<ravihp> <vil><ubuntulog><sss>..please 
<vil> ravihp, what seems to be the problem?
<vil> ravihp, btw. ChanServ and ubuntulog are bots, they are not going to answer :)
<ravihp> how to run java programs coantaning import ..?
<ravihp> how to download those packages in ubuntu?
<ravihp> please ehlp
<ravihp> please
<ravihp> ?--please hel[
<ravihp> ada
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> aa
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> aa
<ravihp> aa
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<Nicke> please stop
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> aa
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> a
<ravihp> this is a dead channel
<ravihp> no use
<ravihp> how to download java packages in ubuntu?
<ravihp> i<Nicke>u know?sorry
<Nicke> I don't really know what you mean
<ravihp> i could not excute java programs containing import s1.Keyboard;
<ravihp> it shows package not found
<ravihp> how to install these packages?
<ravihp> <Nicke >u there?
<Nicke>  s1.Keyboard seems to be a custom class
<ravihp> how to install it ?
<Nicke> it should have come with the program you try to run I think
<Nicke> otherwise I have no idea
<ravihp> okay..thanks
<ravihp> why this channel is idle
<Nicke> not many people in here
<Nicke> and some (atleast I) keep the computer always on.. but that doesn't mean I'm watching the screen 24 hours each day
<ravihp> do u know any java irc channels?
<Nicke> no, not really
<ravihp> :(
<japerr>  I'm helping setup a curriculum to teach java, unfortunately for one semester. The high schoolers know what program is and the difference between hardware/software. I'm looking for a good idea/program project for the kids to continueally add to during the semester
<man-di> japerr: ##java is probably a more siutable channel for that
<japerr> ok thanks
<mlind_> man-di: any though about Debian Bug #446438 ?
<man-di> my current thoughts are in the bug
<mlind_> man-di: classpath issues for ant-launcher or something else?
<man-di> something like that
<mlind_> man-di: /quit
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-06
<tushar> hi m new to java can any1 tell me how to take input from keyboard in java
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-08
<ChaoticXSinZ> hello
<ChaoticXSinZ> can someone tell me how i can load a library from within a package eg load net.sf.app.<library>.jar
<herroworld> heys
<ChaoticXSinZ> cbx time
<herroworld> ChaoticXSinZ: The time is now Tue Oct 07 19:42:42 EDT 2008
<ChaoticXSinZ> cbx sendmefile others 1
<ChaoticXSinZ> cbx sendmefile other_stuff 1
<ChaoticXSinZ> cbx randquote
<herroworld> Computer games don't affect kids; I mean if Pac-Man affected us as kids, we'd all be running around in darkened rooms, munching magic pills and listening to repetitive electronic music.
<ChaoticXSinZ> cbx randquote
<herroworld> Computer dating is fine, if you're a computer.
<ChaoticXSinZ> cbx randquote
<herroworld> Failure is not an option -- it comes bundled with Windows.
<ChaoticXSinZ> cbx randquote
<herroworld> The man who smiles when things go wrong has thought of someone to blame it on.
<ChaoticXSinZ> cbx randquote
<herroworld> The man who smiles when things go wrong has thought of someone to blame it on.
<ChaoticXSinZ> cbx randquote
<herroworld> The man who smiles when things go wrong has thought of someone to blame it on.
<ChaoticXSinZ> cbx randquote
<herroworld> You laugh because I'm different........... I laugh cause I just farted!
<ChaoticXSinZ> cbx randquote
<herroworld> Never take life seriously. Nobody gets out alive anyway.
<ChaoticXSinZ> cbx randquote
<herroworld> The man who smiles when things go wrong has thought of someone to blame it on.
<ChaoticXSinZ> cbx randquote
<herroworld> Men are like bank accounts. Without a lot of money they don't generate a lot of interest.
<vmische> are there still regular java team meetings?
<persia> vmische, Thursdays at 14:00 UTC
<vmische> thanks
<Koon> doko: would you agree to be named as approver for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/maven-packaging-support ?
<doko> Koon: is this for jaunty?
<persia> Decidedly for jaunty.
<Koon> doko: the plan would be to try to have at least minimum packages for jaunty, yes
<doko> I assume I should do that ...
<Koon> doko: cool :)
<Koon> note: that's clearly a hack, but hopefully it is the less worse hack possible.
<persia> kaaloo, Have you seen the latest updates to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/maven-packaging-support ?
<persia> Are you still investigating the proxy, or have you given that up?
<Bliss> che bell'argomento....i miei complimenti....:-[
<Bliss> Come devo fare per istallarlo?
<persia> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Bliss> Thanks!
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-09
<herroworld> heys
<persia> Team meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 10 minutes
<persia> Team meeting slightly delayed for Desktop team overrrun : will start soon.
<Koon> persia: ok, ping me when you start
<persia> Koon (and others) : Team meeting starting at 23:10 (2 minutes).
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-10
<CMD_L1N3_> hello
<CMD_L1N3_> i'm having some trouble with Bluej and Ubuntu 8.04
<Bernmeister> Hi...recent convert to Ubuntu from Windows.  Written a couple of Java applications and am able to run them via a command line (terminal) but would like to "install" them as I would on Windows.  I'm finding it difficult to locate a tutorial which covers this...any ideas?
<Bernmeister> I've already released a couple of Java apps to SourceForge...but I've only so far built Windows executables/installers.  Would like to eventually contribute these apps (if wanted that is) to Ubuntu, etc.
<persia> Bernmeister, The "install" process is typically broken into two stages: "packaging" and "installation".  The general idea is to do as much work in packaging as possible so that the user does nothing special on installation, and it just works.
<persia> For packaging, there's a distinction between the source package and the binary package.  The source package will contain all the .java files and instructions to build the binary package.  The binary package will contain a .jar of the .class files, and perhaps a launcher, if it's a GUI application.
<Bernmeister> All makes sense so far.  I've already go my jar file (plus libs, etc) ready to go...I presume I need to go from this to a .deb right?
<persia> Right, although you'll want to rely on system libs, etc. and just have your source .jar.
<persia> The source .jar will be submitted to the buildds to generate a binary .jar for installation.
<persia> I'm looking for a basic guide for packaging Java apps now, but I might end up giving up and just pointing you at an example package.
<Bernmeister> I was looking at jdeb...hoping to just use ant to build and package...but it's not clear to me how to use it.  I know how to use ant...just don't understand the concepts that jdeb is trying to do for me...
<persia> jdeb isn't in the repos, so while it might work for quick generation, I'm certain it won't work long-term if you want the packages in the repositories.
<persia> Hmm.  The only page I can find that provides any hints is http://java.debian.net/building.html and it's not exactly a guide.
<Bernmeister> Yeah, I've seen that...surely I'm not the first/only person to want to do this?  How hard is it going from .jar to .deb?  It was trivial on Windows...combination of ant and NSIS.
<persia> It's fairly trivial to do quickly.  Doing it in a policy-compliant manner suitable for the buildds isn't that hard, but most of the documentation on packaging is focused on other languages, and I guess nobody wanted to duplicate that.
<Bernmeister> But on the jdeb note: I thought all I want to do is release a .deb file right?  If so, what does it matter if I use jdeb (or whatever) to create that .deb file.  As long as I provide a deb to the repos that's all that counts right?   Or am I way off now...
<persia> Take a look at the robocode source.  Seems reasonably clean to me.
<persia> The repos don't accept binary uploads.
<persia> You'd need to create a source package (.dsc, .orig.tar.gz, .diff.gz), and that source package would generate the binary package (.deb) on the buildds.
<Bernmeister> So in short, there's no step-by-step guide on getting your Java app into Ubuntu?  Do you know who/where I can poke to go from here?  If anything I'd like to just build a deb to release for myself!
<Bernmeister> Otherwise, I swear I'll go back to Windows ;-)
<persia> In short, I can't find one.
<persia> As I said before, I'd recommend grabbing the source of another package (e.g. robocode) and basing from that.
<persia> The files you most likely have to modify are debian/control, debian/copyright, debian/rules, debian/changelog, and debian/watch.
<persia> You'll want to replace/remove anything in debian/patches and anything clearly specific to the example package.
<Bernmeister> Thanks for your help...I'll give it a (long) shot!
<persia> Bernmeister, Please ask here if you get stuck, or if nobody is about, #ubuntu-motu may also have some answers.
<persia> Best of luck.
<Bernmeister> I just joined #ubuntu-motu now...194 people in it...might have more luck.  Thanks again.
<Koon> cody-somerville: as member of motu-sru could you have a look at bug 179447 ? It needs SRU approval (and nomination acceptation), we still get duplicates for it in hardy.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179447 in tomcat5.5 "Installation of tomcat5.5 fails if sun-java-jdk is not installed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179447
<persia> Koon, I've approved the nomination, although it still requires motu-sru to approve
<Koon> persia: hopefully that will make it a little more visible, thanks
<persia> No problem.
<Koon> I'm a little unconvinced by how we handle SRU in launchpad. The nomination system is a little too much development-release oriented.
<Koon> But hey, i'm also a little unconvinced by how sponsoring is handled (to me we should track it by status, not just by subscription)
<persia> Yeah, well, the current nominations system is widely believed to be broken.  It assumes the number of bugs to be small, and a core set of developers to be reviewing the bugs.  This is fine for many projects, but doesn't scale to Ubuntu.
<Koon> yes, I agree it's very adapted for smaller scale projects
<persia> You may be interested in bug #179857
<Koon> persia: what's your take about sponsoring ? To me New->Confirmed->InProgress->Confirmed+sponsor-sub just doesn't make sense. It would be more logical to have a "Fix proposed" after "In progress"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179857 in malone "Package sponsorships involve awkward bugtracker machinations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179857
<Koon> does sound like it, yes
<persia> Unfortunately, we didn't get something in the 6-12 month timeframe, and so now don't scale at all well.
<persia> There's a blueprint, and I know it's being discussed.
<ccs> Enter text here...
<ccs> z
<persia> ?
<Ste1> Hi
<Ste1> I'm trying to install IntelliJ a java editor
<Ste1> but I get an error that the java path is not valid.
<Ste1> when I print the env vars I don't see JAVA_HOME in the list.
<Ste1> i'm using ubuntu for 2 days.
<Ste1> I tried following these suggestions
<Ste1> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-508343.html
<Ste1> but really got lost.
<Ste1> Do I have to manually set the path to java each time
<Ste1> has java not been correctly installed.
<persia> Some of the applications set JAVA_HOME in wrappers, but you can set it in your .bashrc, and it will stay.
<Ste1> wow some applications you mean distributions? i'm using ubuntu
<Ste1> ok, in .bashrc where do I find that file?
<persia> It's in your home directory.  If it isn't there, you can create it.
<persia> And no, I mean applications.  For instance, there might be some Java program that doesn't work with some specific JRE, so it wants a different JAVA_HOME than your normal one.
<persia> Other applications will hunt down which JREs you have installed, and try to use the one they like best.
<Ste1> ok
<persia> We're working to unify everything, and just use OpenJDK, but it's not done yet (and probably won't be done for a while, although I think the majority of apps should just work for 9.04)
<Ste1> In windows I could open the application(IntelliJ editor) and it let me choose a jre.
<Ste1> after it opened
<Ste1> i'll have to log off to apply the new text
<Ste1> I added this line:
<Ste1> # add extra paths
<Ste1> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/bin/java
<CMD_L1N3> hallo
<CMD_L1N3> anyone use BlueJ ?
<Ste1> Hi persia
<Ste1> I get this error now
<Ste1> stefan@stefan-desktop:~/java/idea-6197/bin$ ./idea.sh
<Ste1> exec: 60: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/bin/java/bin/java: not found
<persia> Well, does that file exist?
<persia> Also, with regard to the automatic choice of JRE being missing, that's more an issue with the application than with the operating system, as it would be the application launcher that was checking.
<Ste1> ok
<Ste1> The file doesn't excist there, but I pointed it to
<Ste1> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/bin/java
<Ste1> I gues I have to drop the java/bin
<Ste1> bin/java
<Ste1> it's funny because this is helping me to learn linux by solving this problem
<persia> That sounds right.  It's looking for the HOME.
<persia> And then it adds the path inside the come.
<Ste1> right
<Ste1> should i append a / or not?
<Ste1> i'll try
<Ste1> Ok, so I'm one step further now it sais cannot find x in classpath
<Ste1> please make sure JAVA_HOME points to JDK and not JRE path.
<persia> Ste1, I don't think you need a final /
<Ste1> srry?
<Ste1> ah right
 * persia is trying to multitask, not entirely effectively :)
<Ste1> JAVA_PATH=/home/stefan/java/idea-6197/bin
<Ste1> no
<Ste1> JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/
<persia> Do you have a JRE or JDK installed?
<Ste1> i don't know :o
<Ste1> lol
<Ste1> that's bad.
<Ste1> In the synaptec manager i clicked sun java and install
<persia> I think that's just the JRE.  I think there's another package for the JDK.
<persia> For the Sun Java6 binary package, it's sun-java6-jre vs. sun-java6-jdk
<Ste1> ok, will check
<Ste1> downloads jdk :)
<Ste1> woot it starts
<Ste1> thx for being patient with me
<persia> Ste1, No problem.  I hope it works for you.
<Ste1> what did *** mean with you are multitasking?
 * persia used /me to indicate an action
 * Ste1 i?
<Ste1> ok then
<Ste1> can i ask you more or...
<persia> Sure, although if you want to ask about things not related to Java packaging, this might not be the best forum.  In any forum, I'll recommend asking generally, as someone usually is able to answer.
<Ste1> ok my questions are very simple.
<Ste1> and #ubuntu is just flooded with people
<Ste1> ﻿ok for example i would like a shortcut for the ide on my desktop
<Ste1> I copied idea.sh to the desktop but now I always get do you want to exe or view content.
<Ste1> rather have the app start right away :p
<persia> Well, if you're using nautilus, you can right-click and select Create Launcher, but I'm not sure for other environments, nor entirely sure what you put there.  I know it ends up being a .desktop file, but suspect that you don't want me to give you the .desktop file spec URL.
<Ste1> I have nautilus
<Ste1> I right click on idea.sh
<persia> No, on the Desktop.
<Ste1> and now I have a shortcut(it has a white arrow on the right)
<Ste1> righht
<Ste1> I typ exec /home/stefan/java/idea-6197/bin/idea.sh in the execute: textbox
<Ste1> double click file or path doesn't excist, i copy the full path into nautilus and it does exist.
<persia> Interesting.  I don't understand why that happens.
<Ste1> when I type exec /home/stefan/java/idea-6197/bin/idea.sh in the console directly it does start :/
<Ste1> the terminal i mean
<persia> Is the script executable?
<Ste1> yes
<Gaurav__> Needed to access my nokia 5300 through cable but i am unable to do so that. any ideas??
<Gaurav__> sorry that is nokia 5310
<persia> Gaurav__, For that, I'm sure this isn't the best place to ask, and unfortunately don't know anywhere better than #ubuntu.
<persia> s/better/more specific/
<Ste1> i'll go there aswell
<Ste1> thx for the help persia
<persia> Ste1, Good luck.  Sorry I don't have the answer for the launcher.  It doesn't make sense that it doesn't work.
#ubuntu-java 2009-10-05
<doko_> fyi, bug 443292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443292 in ubuntu "sync, merges and FFe's need for getting maven built" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443292
#ubuntu-java 2009-10-07
<Corparation> hola como puedo hacer un codijo en ejecutable
<genjix> hey
<genjix> seems theres a problem with java + firefox-3.5
<genjix> openjdk
#ubuntu-java 2010-10-12
<AlanBell> hi, I think pulseaudio from icedtea might be broken in maverick, anyone else seeing this?
<AlanBell> so for example a trivial applet like this one http://www.roseindia.net/java/example/java/applet/PlaySoundApplet.html
<AlanBell> doesn't work, main error seems to be Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize class org.classpath.icedtea.pulseaudio.EventLoop
<persia> AlanBell, Yep.  AnAnt has been looking into things, but hasn't gotten much of anywhere.
#ubuntu-java 2010-10-15
<gnagno> hello all
<gnagno> I have a problem with java programs, if I run them as normal user they don't work, but if I run them with sudo they work, any solution?
<persia> Packaged programs or unpackaged programs?  If the former, which one?
<gnagno> any program
<gnagno> now I am trying with a simple "hello word"
<gnagno> just imagine I make a very simple program, compile it and any time I try to run it I have to use sudo
<persia> Which JRE do you have installed?
<gnagno> this is the output from java -version
<gnagno> java version "1.6.0_20"
<gnagno> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_20-b02)
<gnagno> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 16.3-b01, mixed mode)
<persia> And that's installed from the package?
<persia> Hrm.
<gnagno> yep
<persia> I've never heard of this issue before.
<persia> You get "permission denied" when you try to run without sudo?
<gnagno> no
<persia> What error do you get?
<gnagno> this: http://pastebin.com/1R7JDkLU
<gnagno> do you want I paste the log file too?
<nthykier> do your user have LD_LIBRARY_PATH or LD_PRELOAD set to anything?
<nthykier> but yes, it would be nice to see the log file as well
<nthykier> gnagno: ^
<nthykier> Gah, my mouse just died on me >.< stupid battery
 * persia took too long and got "WE ARE CURRENTLY MOVING SERVERS, DUE TO THIS, A FEW PASTE ARE CURRENTLY OFFLINE, THEY WILL BE BACK IN A FEW MINUTES." :(
<gnagno> wait wait... I discovered something strange
<gnagno> now my simple hello world app is working with normal user
<persia> Oh, excellent.
<gnagno> can you please look at this one? http://pastebin.com/ZmX09u79
<gnagno> if I uncomment line #16 it is not working
<gnagno> maybe the problem is somehow related to some library?
 * persia gets the same error message
<nthykier> ooooooh, sounds like someone broke swing
<nthykier> smells like a bug report
<gnagno> and this is the content of the log file: http://pastebin.com/7abuwVrw
<gnagno> Netbeans is not working too... I have to lauch it as root
<gnagno> persia, did you get my same error message with my simple program?
<persia> Yes, and my browser crashed.
<persia> But I agree with nthykier: it's probably enough to file a bug report.
<nthykier> gnagno: wait... why is your sun java using motif?
<nthykier> I thought gtk+ was the backing implementation of Java on Linux in Ubuntu?
<gnagno> nthykier, I don't know... I don't think I changed it
<gnagno> how can I change it back to gtk+ ?
<nthykier> Don't know
<persia> Ought be gtk
<nthykier> yeah, it ought to be gtk... you definitely want to mention that it uses motif and not gtk in the bug report
<persia> Indeed.
<nthykier> and then pass the bug number to persia so he can click the "I am also affected by this" button ;)
<persia> Um, except I'm not :)
<nthykier> :)
<gnagno> I am googling to see if I can change this from motif to gtk
<gnagno> anyway don't you think it's strange that it's working with sudo and not with my normal user
<gnagno> ?
<persia> It is strange, hence the request to file a bug.
<nthykier> well, that is kind of why I asked about the LD_PRELOAD and LD_LIBRARY_PATH, as I recall sudo unsets those before starting the application (since keeping them opens possible root exploits)
<nthykier> though I did not see anything in the crash log that suggests it was using non-standard libraries
<gnagno> someone else have my same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1257346.html
<nthykier> erh, is the log supposed to say OS:squeeze/sid and not (e.g.) Maverick?
<nthykier> s/log/crash log/
<nthykier> Hmm it does not really look like the method that crashes can crash
<gnagno> why squeeze ? I am using Meverick
<nthykier> Yeah, Squeeze is the current development release of Debian... well, maybe Ubuntu has just imported the Debian package without changes and it is hardcoded into Java itself when it was built
<gnagno> do you think it is possible that the root user can access some libraries that my normal user cannot?
<gnagno> and this is why netbeans and swing programs are not working for my normal user?
<nthykier> it is possible, but unless you have been messing with chmod/chown in /usr/lib/ and /lib then it is not very likely
<gnagno> actually I noticed that the program is raising the error in the moment I call hw.setVisible(true);
<nthykier> yupe the log also suggests this is the case
<nthykier> rather - it confirms this is the case (see "Java Frames:")
<pato> hello
<gnagno> so the problem is in the rendering moment
<gnagno> hello pato
<nthykier> gnagno: btw, do you experience this problem when using OpenJDK ?
<pato> sorry to bother today. I am having and issue when compiling through ireport and netbeans. Its all related to having the java driver installed
<pato> I have it
<pato> but it is like is not finding it at all
<pato> it worked on fedora, but it justs fails on ubuntu
<pato> anyone has any ideas?
<nthykier> gnagno: btw, what exactly did you write when you start your application?
<gnagno> nthykier, with openjdk it is working
<nthykier> Yay for open source software
<gnagno> nthykier, do you mean what is the content of the app file?
<gnagno> ok I guess I can use openjdk :)
<nthykier> the app file?
<gnagno> you asked me what exactly did you write when you start your application?
<gnagno> what do you mean?
<nthykier> well, do you write "java $classname" or what?
<gnagno> oh yes
<gnagno> java package.classname
<nthykier> so java package.classname and sudo java package.classname ?
<gnagno> yep
<gnagno> the second one is working
<gnagno> actually netbeans is still not working, even with openjdk
<nthykier> Hmm, "which java" and "sudo which java" - do they output the same?
<gnagno> yes
<gnagno> I even tryed java -version and sudo java -version
<nthykier> okay - just checking (sudo could also change the PATH)
<nthykier> patojamriska: : as in netbeans cannot find a java compiler?
<nthykier> or netbeans fails to start?
<patojamriska> no
<patojamriska> this is the error i get
<nthykier> gnagno: hmm, what error does netbeans give you ?
<patojamriska> Caused by: java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver found for jdbc:sqlserver://VMCITSMSQL2A:1433;DatabaseName=HDQUERY
<gnagno> this is netbeans error: http://pastebin.com/RC7Gxdkt
<patojamriska> but I have the driver there
<patojamriska> I can connect via a dicrect netbeans connection, but if I instanciate the driver with java.sql.drvier..... it just doen't work
<nthykier> Hmm, been a while since I last played with SQL drivers
<patojamriska> well, like I said, I just pointed the driver in the classpath in fedora, and it worked fine. I updated to ubuntu and all of a sudden I can't work because of this
<patojamriska> I been looking for an answer everywhere and no one seems to know
<nthykier> If the driver is from an Ubuntu package the jar may be named slightly different and be placed in /usr/share/java
<nthykier> gnagno: same error with OpenJDK ?
<patojamriska> ok let me check nt
<gnagno> nthykier, this is with OpenJDK
<nthykier> "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java" -Djdk.home="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun"
<nthykier> that is not openjdk  :P
<gnagno> uhm... I did update-java-alternatives
<nthykier> possible, but your local netbeans is still using sun java
<nthykier> maybe JAVA_HOME is set
<gnagno> yes, you're right
<patojamriska> naa, I still get the no suitable driver
<nthykier> patojamriska:  what is the package/jar you are using?
<patojamriska> sqljdbc4.jar
<gnagno> I uncommented JAVA_HOME and netbeans is still using java-6-sun
<gnagno> sorry, I meant I commented
<patojamriska> gnagno: try to use the java command to change the default java
<nthykier> patojamriska: mmm, cannot see that jar being present in any java package I am aware of. did you download it from a third-party vendor?
<patojamriska> yeah
<patojamriska> great MSoft
<gnagno> patojamriska, how to use the java command to change the default java?
<patojamriska> gnagno: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<nthykier> actually you may find update-java-alternatives very convenient for changing system java
<gnagno> thanks, I did it but netbeans is still using java-6-sun
<patojamriska> nthykier: It shouldn't be tis hard, specially if you add the jar to the system and point it on the classpath
<patojamriska> hmm
<nthykier> patojamriska: admittedly it should work the same on Ubuntu and Fedora
<patojamriska> exactly
<patojamriska> I got no idea why is not working
<patojamriska> now, If I deploy it to the server on tomcat, it works half ways sometimes
<patojamriska> because I can't troubleshoot the report on NB
<nthykier> NB?
<patojamriska> netbeans
<patojamriska> or iReport
<patojamriska> or pure java
<patojamriska> none do it
<patojamriska> :(
<nthykier> ah netbeans
<nthykier> I am an eclipse user
<nthykier> not used to all the netbeans related abbreviations :)
<nthykier> hmm, does this sql jar have any dependencies?
<nthykier> or is it a complete stand alone?
<patojamriska> that's ok
<patojamriska> complete stand alone
<patojamriska> I wish ireport would have the plugin for eclipse
<nthykier> okay - that rules out something being loaded on Fedora that was not loaded in Ubuntu
<nthykier> you could write one *hint hint*
<nthykier> hehe
<patojamriska> :)
<patojamriska> yeah I been looking at the source and thinking about it
<patojamriska> but I am on a big project right now that does not give me much spare time for it
<nthykier> btw, are you using sun-java or OpenJDK?
<nthykier> or even GCJ?
<nthykier> also, have you people tried using netbeans from Ubuntu - as I understand it Ubuntu got 6.9 in Maverick (haven't checked it though)
<patojamriska> sorry I was lookign at the other screen
<patojamriska> 6.8 ubuntu
<patojamriska> sun
<patojamriska> and openjdk
<patojamriska> none work
<patojamriska> and on fedora was working on both
<gnagno> I tryed now to install netbeans from package, still got the same error tought it installed a lot of dependencies
<nthykier> gnagno: if the Ubuntu package does not respect your system settings for java (and you do not have JAVA_HOME set in your terminal/environment) then you should file a bug against it
<patojamriska> I hate to say this but I am going to have to install windows to work on this thing of netbeans for a while
<gnagno> patojamriska, I was going to say the same...
<nthykier> fair enough
<gnagno> I just am not used to windows
<patojamriska> i hate windows
<patojamriska> i might as as well on the java forum and see if anyone has any ideas
<patojamriska> thank you for your time though nt
<patojamriska> oh
<patojamriska> check this out
<patojamriska> I changed the parameter to use the local connection on the report, and have another pointing to mysql and now I get this
<patojamriska> Caused by: java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver found for jdbc:mysql://cedev/PartsInventoryDevelopment
<nthykier> mm, we do have an mysql driver in Ubuntu last I checked - you probably have to tell netbeans where to find it though
<patojamriska> is on my classpath
<nthykier> btw, those URLs looks "strange"
<patojamriska> how come?
<nthykier> well, regular URLs are read as protocol://host/resource but yours (ignored the jdbc: part) does not seem to have hostnames in them
<nthykier> again it is ages since I last looked at Java and SQL drivers :P
<patojamriska> well I use teh hostname of the dev machine == cedev
<patojamriska> and teh resource the database name
<patojamriska> it works fine on the straight connections
<patojamriska> :)
<nthykier> sure :P
<patojamriska> lol
<nthykier> our university computers have aliases in their /etc/hosts file for all their machines, so I know that the URL could be valid... just that most setups do not use aliases like that :)
<gnagno> I am still fighting with java and swing
<nthykier> I learned long ago that GUI programming is generally not me... I can do all the component logic and connect the events, but I cannot be bothered to create something that looks decent
<nthykier> mmm... headless programs :P
<patojamriska> :)
<patojamriska> no luck
<patojamriska> im going to have to use windows
<gnagno> patojamriska, windows in evil
<persia> Let's not argue about how one or another operating system is bad.
<persia> Arguing about why one or another is good, on the other hand, is less objectionable.
<persia> We can always learn to improve :)
<gnagno> persia, of course I was irhonic :)
<gnagno> I just need to make swing work under ubuntu :/
<gnagno> I am leaving thank you very much for your help
<patojamriska> im out as well
<patojamriska> i'll be back later
<patojamriska> thanks for all the help
#ubuntu-java 2010-10-17
<rockclimbuk> Hi all
<rockclimbuk> I'm looking at packaging Gephi for ubuntu, and am making a start on the dependencies
<rockclimbuk> Is it best to get these committed to ubuntu, or to get them into debian first?
<persia> Best to get them into Debian, as it means they work for both Debian and Ubuntu for half as much work.
<rockclimbuk> Thanks
#ubuntu-java 2011-10-10
<cyrusgod> hey there people
<cyrusgod> can someone tell me how a make a clear in java
<cyrusgod> ?
<cyrusgod> in C i use system("cls")
<cyrusgod> but in java i don't find
<cyrusgod> the command
#ubuntu-java 2011-10-14
<radix> does sun-java6 exist for ubuntu 11.10 yet?
#ubuntu-java 2012-10-14
<Brun0L3z> Hello People, I wrote a java program some years back and exported it as .class now I can't open the .class files to edit the code nor do I have a backup copy. I am using ubuntu and I am having some problems adding the java decompiler to eclipse, any advice?
#ubuntu-java 2013-10-08
<flohack> Hi! Are you aware of bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/1006776 ? That just gave me several days of headache, trying to track down why Android phones would not be able to connect to our stock Jetty SSL setup. Is there anything I can do to get this fixed?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1006776 in openjdk-7 (Ubuntu) "openjdk-6-jdk ssl negotiation incompatibility" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-java 2013-10-09
<flohack> Hi! Are you aware of bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/1006776 ? That just gave me several days of headache, trying to track down why Android phones would not be able to connect to our stock Jetty SSL setup. Is there anything I can do to get this fixed?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1006776 in openjdk-7 (Ubuntu) "openjdk-6-jdk ssl negotiation incompatibility" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<devrua> Hi
<devrua> I want to install the Java JDK
<devrua> What is the recommended directory to install to?
<devrua> It doesn't suggest in the 'JDK 7 Installation for Linux Platforms' webpage.
#ubuntu-java 2015-10-07
<doko> still ftbfs for 8
<doko> make[3]: *** No rule to make target '/home/doko/tmp/openjdk-8-8u66-b01/build/jdk/lib/sa-jdi.jar', needed by '/home/doko/tmp/openjdk
<doko> -8-8u66-b01/build/images/lib/sa-jdi.jar'.  Stop.
<doko> tdaitx, ^^^
<tdaitx> doko, that is ppc64le right? what patch are you using?
<doko> tdaitx, sent email
<doko> afk now
<tdaitx> doko, got it, thanks
